# Mister Sawmill opinions needed



## jeffreythree (Jan 9, 2008)

Anybody seen, used, or have an opinion on this sawmill? http://www.mistersawmill.com/model_21.htm


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

I have never seen one, but looking at the site it seems you really don't get much mill for the money IMO. $4500 for a short deck, 9 HP model. And the log diameter is too small for my taste. There is much better money spend elsewhere.
Sure it is a "portable mill" which adds a little, but are you going on the road with it ?
The frame/deck look weak to me too. I guess I could keep on bashing it, but I won't.


----------



## jeffreythree (Jan 9, 2008)

But what if I could get it used(less than 50 hours) with the trailer package for quite a bit less than a new WM LT10 or anything else comparable? All of the trees I have access to outside of my place are small. I am only taking out ERC and small oaks from my place for a long time. It is a huge step up from the Ripsaw I am using now(3-4HP? and 14" max cut if it had the power to).


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

Well that is a horse of a different color. If the price is right (and new it is about 2X what I would pay ) go for it and shuck that Ripsaw contraption.


----------



## Oscar (Jun 7, 2008)

Seems everyone is getting into the game! Sure looks like a copy of a number of the stationary out there. I to wouldn't be thrilled with the lack of power plant and smaller diametr restriction. However, if theres a need and a deal I'd not hesitate (if funds were available.) A functional mill is better than no mill:yes:


----------



## joasis (Sep 15, 2006)

I have a friend who bought a Mister Sawmill set up, 18 inch, with electric motor....great mill. Cuts true, no problems. A lot of the lower end mills are basically identical....they will produce satisfactory lumber and do it pretty cheaply. I think this one was like $2700 delivered and set up by the guys from Mr. sawmill.


----------



## Kirk Allen (Nov 7, 2006)

I saw one at the Paul Bunyun show a couple years ago and they seemed like well built machines but I have not ran one.


----------



## jeffreythree (Jan 9, 2008)

Well, the hard part is done, convincing my better half I need such an expensive tool. She constantly mixes up which are my toys and which are my tools so she keeps the keys to the vault:laughing:. Gonna get a hitch thrown on the company car this weekend because I have to work near the seller next week. Free gas and getting paid while picking it up makes it even better! Hopefully, knock on wood, I will be sawing logs with it next weekend since I have saved a couple of dead ERC logs in the hopes of getting a real mill soon.:icon_smile:


----------

